# Possible to retrofit 2019 BSM indicator to the new 2020 BSM?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This video got me thinking would this be possible to do? Granted he’s just swapping the mirror cap so I doubt it, but wanted to throw it out there. I’m sure someone out there is smarter than me and may have already looked into it. 

*I’m not talking about the side wing indicator, the BSM presentation system. 

https://youtu.be/NBVVr50qQII


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This video got me thinking would this be possible to do? Granted he’s just swapping the mirror cap so I doubt it, but wanted to throw it out there. I’m sure someone out there is smarter than me and may have already looked into it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NBVVr50qQII
> 
> ...


Urotuning makes the sequential lights, I have them on mine and they work flawlessly. Super easy to install, took maybe 20-30 minutes tops.
https://www.urotuning.com/products/...gnals-vw-tiguan-smoked?variant=31502960066615


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I have them too, I’m referring to the BSM per the post title. Wondering can you retrofit the BSM presentation style. 

https://youtu.be/JApbTOZaZaU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Totally read over BSM, my bad lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, no worries. I should have been clear and carried it over into the body of my post since the video shows the side wing indicators not the cover being swapped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe 2019SELP can chime in since he recently did a mirror cap swap. Maybe he noticed the plug for the BSM is the same? I did a quick browse of other videos to see but most of the mirror cap replacement videos I've see are on ones that didn't have the BSM.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did my swap of the indicator almost 6 months ago and I can’t recall. Hoping someone was in there recently enough to recall. If so I’d do that swap since I like that style better than those tiny indicators in the glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

If the plug is the same then it will work. I’ve looked into this. Worst case you could always splice the plug to work. I was gonna order the parts but then this stupid virus and economic crash happened. So I’m waiting. Lol. 

Then if you retrofit the 2020/euro BSM you can get the euro aspherical mirrors. This is what I really want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> If the plug is the same then it will work. I’ve looked into this. Worst case you could always splice the plug to work. I was gonna order the parts but then this stupid virus and economic crash happened. So I’m waiting. Lol.
> 
> Then if you retrofit the 2020/euro BSM you can get the euro aspherical mirrors. This is what I really want.
> 
> ...


Suma Performance was thinking of making aspherical mirrors that had BSM and heating in blue for the Tiguan but needed a minimum of 10 to justify making. There’s a thread for them if you’re interested. 

Here’s the thread: BSM Blind Spot Mirror?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9348887&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Suma Performance was thinking of making aspherical mirrors that had BSM and heating in blue for the Tiguan but needed a minimum of 10 to justify making. There’s a thread for them if you’re interested.
> 
> Here’s the thread: BSM Blind Spot Mirror?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9348887&share_type=t&link_source=app
> ...


Yeah I saw those. It’s a really good price but the blue tint on the mirror glass isn’t my thing. 

There are some on aliexpress with BSM but it’s only the driver side with the wide angle aspherical mirror, not passenger side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Yeah I saw those. It’s a really good price but the blue tint on the mirror glass isn’t my thing.
> 
> There are some on aliexpress with BSM but it’s only the driver side with the wide angle aspherical mirror, not passenger side.
> 
> ...


Yea some people aren’t a fan, on my old Jetta I had the OEM Euro aspherical side view mirrors and they had a blue tint as an option. Loved them, helps with glare at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea some people aren’t a fan, on my old Jetta I had the OEM Euro aspherical side view mirrors and they had a blue tint as an option. Loved them, helps with glare at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I bet. Definitely cool on a jetta or Golf.

This is the list I have saved in aliexpress for the 2020/euro mirrors with BSM in the caps

Mirror caps: 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUCzOTW

BSM indicator:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXkE7is

And the part numbers for the euro aspherical mirrors are: 
5NM857522
5NM857521A

I was gonna do satin silver mirror caps. When I priced it out it was all just shy of $400. 

The nice part though is that the updated BSM is actually visible. I had this type of BSM on my Audi Q7 and I used it all the time. The Tiguan’s mirror BSM is useless. I don’t even see the BSM lights in my peripheral vision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Super easy to check if its the same, just pop the mirror off. I can check when I get my Tig back from service. All you do is move the mirror tilt all the way in, pry on the exposed mirror by pulling as straight out as possible (not edge lifting it if you can avoid it), it pops right off then you can have a look at the wiring that connected directly to the BSM on the 2018/2019 mirror back to the connector and see if it looks the same as in the video posted earlier......


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea some people aren’t a fan, on my old Jetta I had the OEM Euro aspherical side view mirrors and they had a blue tint as an option. Loved them, helps with glare at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss my blue tinted aspherical's from my GTI's and Golf's


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> I miss my blue tinted aspherical's from my GTI's and Golf's


Suma Performance is up to the task, but need 10 to sign up for them:

BSM Blind Spot Mirror?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9348887&share_type=t&link_source=app

I’d love a set myself. Miss the aspherical and the blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Suma Performance is up to the task, but need 10 to sign up for them:
> 
> BSM Blind Spot Mirror?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9348887&share_type=t&link_source=app
> ...


Yeah I saw that awhile back but not at that price, i'll pass.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree not cheap, but if they make them I’ll get them. Need to help the economy where I can do so. Might not be much, but it’s something. Still remember after 9/11 when working high end A/V sales, a CEO came in one night and bought two plasma TVs (when they used to cost as much as an entry level Cross Sport) and we put them in the trunk of his car. We asked if he needed them installed, his reply no just buying to help the economy. Still stuck with me after all these years. Granted I’m nowhere near his level, but as long as I’m fortunate to still be working and within reason I feel I need to do my part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Yeah I bet. Definitely cool on a jetta or Golf.
> 
> This is the list I have saved in aliexpress for the 2020/euro mirrors with BSM in the caps
> 
> ...


Those are the same mirror caps that I was looking at for the satin silver since they’re the only ones available with the cutout for the indicator. Too bad they’re 3x as much as the non cutout one and the same price as carbon fiber caps. Makes my decision that much more difficult when deciding on the silver cap when I could just get a carbon one for the same price.

I’d pop my mirror cap to look at wiring cuz I’m bored at home but I’d be no help to y’all.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone try this yet?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can’t say I’ve gotten around to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It really all comes down to if the euro side assist LED plug is the same as the NAR mirror side assist plug. If it is then this should be an easy plug and play swap. Even if it’s not it shouldn’t be too hard to splice it to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So it looks like you can get aspherical mirrors all while keeping the OE blind spot monitor LED in the mirror. A seller in Australia has them on eBay. 

Left: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202785558440

Right: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202785557915

I’m trying to decide if I want to go this route, or go all in and get the new housings, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Better grab that last set before I do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Better grab that last set before I do...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered immediately after posting  I was pricing out the aliexpress mirrors and blind spot sensor with aspherical glass and it was pushing over $400. Not worth it. These came to $150 US with shipping to the states. I will update when they arrive. 

The good news is they seem to be made by the eBay company selling them... “CMGS”.. So hopefully they’ll replenish their stock when someone buys that last set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yea I priced out the 2020 BSM style and it’s around $400 in parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

2020 has a different radars with indicator brightness support. You can adjust BSM indicator brightness from MIB CAR menu.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> 2020 has a different radars with indicator brightness support. You can adjust BSM indicator brightness from MIB CAR menu.


So the 2020 indicators won’t plug into the same wire that’s on older models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> 2020 has a different radars with indicator brightness support. You can adjust BSM indicator brightness from MIB CAR menu.


Exactly, just like the arteon setup. It's nice because you can swap the glass with aspherical since it doesn't have the indicator in the glass.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> So it looks like you can get aspherical mirrors all while keeping the OE blind spot monitor LED in the mirror. A seller in Australia has them on eBay.
> 
> Left: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202785558440
> 
> ...


Update: don’t order these. The passenger side doesn’t have aspherical glass. At least they told me before they shipped. Looks like I’m gonna have to retrofit the euro mirrors if I want aspherical glass . I wish some aftermarket company would just make aspherical glass with the blind spot mirrors on both sides.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall typically only the driver side has aspherical glass. Not needed as much on the passenger side based upon the angle in relation to the driver as long as you properly adjust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall typically only the driver side has aspherical glass. Not needed as much on the passenger side based upon the angle in relation to the driver as long as you properly adjust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. But it will drive my OCD into orbit if I don’t have aspherical glass on both mirrors. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Agreed. But it will drive my OCD into orbit if I don’t have aspherical glass on both mirrors. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point taken and accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh yea I priced out the 2020 BSM style and it’s around $400 in parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have part numbers for when you priced this out?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, didn’t write them down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I have all the parts and am trying this out over the weekend, if all goes well I will post a thread on what you need, and how I did it.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I updated in another thread but no dice. Everything seems to be plug and play. The new brackets for 2Q0907686B and 2Q0907685B fit perfect and the wiring harness clips right in. I also wired up the new BSM side assist mirror cap lights like those on the Arteon shown earlier in this thread but specific to the late model Tiguans. I wired them up to the factory wiring used for the mirror glass bsm using some banana clips (I removed all the plastic connectors) and I get a whole slew of errors that won't go away, they persistently cycle on my MIB and are sporadic such that I can't get to any other menus without the warnings popping up. Error: Lane Assist, Error: Dynamic cornering lights, but no cross traffic alert error (when I did finally get into the menu to enable the side assist the rear traffic alert wasn't even an option.....do you think they were programmed wrong from this aliexpress chinese shipper?

Purchased here: 180.0US $ |FOR Blind Spot MODULE Radar 2Q0907686B 2Q0 907 685 B Passat b8.5 T ROC T CORSS Tiguan MK2 2020|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress

Here are some pics just for fun, but this is getting expensive to keep experimenting with...

New style BSM wiring:


New style BSM flashing rapidly with factory rear radar modules (to show they power up properly but that the sensor modules don't like the LEDs).


And a pic of the new 2Q0 sensor installed on the left, the 5Q0 older version is slightly smaller and has a different bracket but same mounting position. The only difference is the cable is clipped in upside down so I tucked the line behind the bracket rather than it clipping in with the line at the bottom of the old bracket.


Here's a pic of the right side Original 2019 sensor and bracket for comparison:


----------

